# Help removing Lens Flare



## Fausto (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, I consider myself a newbie cause I know I have a lot to learn. I need help in photoshop with removing lens flare. This is a bit tough because the flare is falling on skin and there is not enough skin to clone with.
I was shooting against the sun and was not able to proof my images other than the small LCD monitor on my camera. When I got home and realized how bad they were it was too late. I dont want to get into the habit of offering my clients a reshoot, but if its my mistake I believe the offer is appropriate. My client did ask if I could remove the lens flare and I told her it might not be possible and she was ok with that, but I do want to provide my clients with the best images possible. 
Any help or advice, tips will be helpful, thank you!

here's a link to the image Picasa Web Albums - Fausto Hernandez


----------



## sobolik (Nov 27, 2010)

In this case I think the flare is a wonderful addition. It says bright intense sun. I would leave it. Hey welcome to the real world for all you that gasp at the sight of lens flare.

I disagree there is plenty of material to clone and get rid of it. I have rescued far worse.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2010)

Sobo, do think the blown out clouds in the upper left corner are a wonderful addition too?


----------



## sobolik (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes "do think"

Kind of like heat wave distortion is a wonderful addition to a desert scene to help express heat.

Try looking at a brilliant summer sun. What do you see? "blown out clouds"   that's what. Intense "blown out" white beneath your eye lids to be exact.

Sorry Bitter one your one liner lurking does nothing to qualify you as a photographer.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2010)

sobolik said:


> Yes "do think"
> 
> Kind of like heat wave distortion is a wonderful addition to a desert scene to help express heat.
> 
> Try looking at a brilliant summer sun. What do you see? "blown out clouds" that's what. Intense "blown out" white beneath your eye lids to be exact.


 
You don't find it to be a distraction from the actual subject?



> Sorry Bitter one your one liner lurking does nothing to qualify you as a photographer.


 
Your words qualify you as a photographer in what way, exactly?


----------



## sobolik (Nov 27, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ...
> 
> You don't find it to be a distraction from the actual subject?
> ...?



Not practice? Big Problem | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Computer Arts - Create dynamic distortion effects

Johanna | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Radience | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, and?

Are these examples of awesome photography you posted?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2010)

Under the right circumstances, I would say leave it.  I'm not convinced that this is one of those though.  The subject is underexposed anyway...

The sky (other than the blown out cloud) looks great - everything else is dark.
A reflector would have helped a lot here.

If you're good enough with PS to fix it, give it a shot.  If it were me, I'd be doing a reshoot...


----------



## arios23 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think your client is trying to lower the price of your shot.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2010)

arios23 said:


> I think your client is trying to lower the price of your shot.


By expecting shots with no lens flare in them?

Unlikely.

I think they simply didn't want lens flare, and an (IMO) underexposed photo...

That the client asked if it could be removed, rather than demanding a reshoot, tells me that they are not trying to 'rip anyone off' or get lower prices.

If it were me, I would certainly _try_ to remove it - but personally, I don't know that my PP skills would be up to it.

If removing it didn't work out, I would offer a reshoot.

PS - I would definitely _not_ show a failed attempt at fixing it to the client.
You should know if it worked or not...  If it's no good, don't even show it to them.  Don't even tell them that you tried (or they'll want to see it).  Just tell them that it cannot be saved.

Move on to the next step, whatever that might be.


----------



## Fausto (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks to all that offered productive remarks and advice.
 I told my client the lens flare would be difficult to remove and offered to do a reshoot, this was only one shoot of about 5. So I dont feel I am loosing money or time, after all I should have caught that lens flare and at the time of the shoot asked if it was ok. I tried removing it, but I am not that skilled at PS and left a nice  bruise on her leg...lol After several tries with masking, dodging and  desaturated I gave up and seeked help.
 My client said the sun spots are ok and I should not worry about them,  so I am off the hook as far as doing anything else, but I wonder what  impression I left on her?
 As far as underexposure is concerned, I purposely under exposed the trees and and background, I wanted a blue sky and not the busy scene behind my main subject.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fausto said:


> As far as underexposure is concerned, I purposely under exposed the trees and and background, I wanted a blue sky and not the busy scene behind my main subject.


The subject still looks a little dark to my eye.  This is the sort of situation reflectors were made for.  If you don't have one, you need to order one right now.

If you had more light on her, and her alone - the whole thing would look much better.  A reflector could have done that for you.

Just food for thought.  Reflectors are not expensive.  Buy one tonight and skip that dinner out Friday night (or whatever).

You won't regret it.


----------



## Fausto (Nov 27, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Fausto said:
> 
> 
> > As far as underexposure is concerned, I purposely under exposed the trees and and background, I wanted a blue sky and not the busy scene behind my main subject.
> ...



 Thank you, I think in general the image looks underexposed only because it is a sample image uploaded to Picassa. I used two speed lights on a stand facing her. One was aimed at here face and the other her legs.I also have a stripbox behind her to her left. In PS the exposure is good in my eyes but not in Picassa. Thank you again for your help, how about some tips on how to remove the sunspots?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fausto said:


> Thank you again for your help, how about some tips on how to remove the sunspots?


I'm afraid that's a little beyond my skills...  Surely there are people here who are more than capable at it though - hopefully one of them will chime in...


----------



## KmH (Nov 27, 2010)

Fausto said:


> how about some tips on how to remove the sunspots?


Using what? You have said PS, but is that Photoshop Elements 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, or 9. Or could it be Photoshop 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, CS, CS2, CS3, CS4, or CS5.

It helps to know what tools (and their capabilites) you have available to work with.

The image you posted on Picassa is only 322 px by 512 px, way to small to try and edit.


----------



## Overread (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm no expert with removing flares but I expect its going to involve using cloning and healing in order to fix the problem. You might find the following tutorial helpful: 






its done in photoshop full, but much of the method can be directly used in elements and some other similar programs. In addition the rest of the series are a very interesting watch in methods for editing.


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 27, 2010)

Fausto said:


> Any help or advice, tips will be helpful, thank you!



It is possible. This is a quick edit because the original is so small, but I just wanted to show you that it is possible. I corrected the exposure a bit, and tried something in the sky, which I am not lovin'.






What was done:
- clone the grass, sand and skin.
- cloned her right leg and used its texture to help define the form on her left leg.
- corrected exposure with a screened layer and masking out the background
- sorry about the sky, but I just wanted to see if it could look natural... my bad.

The original might be a little over sharpened, or maybe it is web compression, but there is a hairline glow around the figure.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 27, 2010)

Nothing better to do, so I thought I'd give it a shot.

Clone and heal and clone and heal and clone and heal and, etc., etc., etc.,...






Keep cloning and healing till it looks right. I'm not interested in actually working on it, and the fun has worn off.


----------



## Fausto (Nov 27, 2010)

Buckster and oldmacman, thank you for your attempts. they do look awesome! You guys have given me a glimmer of hope. I will try and try again. Thanks!
 Thank you for the tutorial Overread! I'll watch it and see if it helps.


----------



## Fausto (Nov 27, 2010)

sobolik said:


> In this case I think the flare is a wonderful addition. It says bright intense sun. I would leave it. Hey welcome to the real world for all you that gasp at the sight of lens flare.
> 
> I disagree there is plenty of material to clone and get rid of it. I have rescued far worse.



 Thank you!


----------



## Fausto (Nov 27, 2010)

KmH said:


> Fausto said:
> 
> 
> > how about some tips on how to remove the sunspots?
> ...



PS CS4
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BkukPBj0SdgqxldiSWQHKx6vSMaZUve57203BKIIc08?feat=directlink


----------



## Corvphotography (Nov 27, 2010)

I personally like the original photo.  BUT a reflector would have made it SOOOO much better. invest in one.


----------



## sobolik (Nov 27, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yeah, and?
> 
> Are these examples of awesome photography you posted?



You should join a forum for annoying sarcasm since you are quite clueless about photographic issues.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2010)

sobolik said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and?
> ...



You should answer my question.


----------



## sobolik (Nov 27, 2010)

ps It is wise to take a lot of photos just to ensure one that is not "ruined" i.e. get one they like. And I don't mean stand in the same exact spot and take a burst of several photos all alike.


----------



## sobolik (Nov 27, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> sobolik said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



As much as a fly always seems to bring out the fly swatter I will attempt to just ignore the fly.  You are a very annoying one liner artist. Not really worth the trouble. IMO


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2010)

sobolik said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > sobolik said:
> ...



You're right. People are better served listening to your nonsense, am I right?

Are you ever going to answer my question?


----------

